# Receptor de Banda Ciudadana con TDA7000 posible ?



## Jartos (Mar 3, 2009)

Un saludo a todos.

Estoy tratando de hacer un emisor y un receptor de banda ciudadana. De momento el problema lo tengo con el receptor. Encontre datos sobre un receptor de FM con el circuito TDA 7000. Puede adaptarse este CI para ajustarlo en la banda ciudadana? ¿alguien me puede decir donde encontrar un esquema general de lo elementos de un receptor FM (modulos: mezclador, demodulador....) si fuera posible? Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2009)

mejor el TEA5591 o el TEA5551. esos son receptores de banda ciudadana tambien. AM.

o uedes buscar el datasheet del TDA7000 y ahi seguro tendras un esquema con componenetes y todo.

s
a
l
u
d
o
s


----------



## Jartos (Mar 3, 2009)

Buenno, tengo mas información, esq he conseguido unos esquemas sencillos con el TDA7000. Me he fijado que el receptor pilla desde 1.5 a 110 Mhz. Atacamos con nuevas preguntas, jejejje   .

1º como se llamaria en concreto el amplificador concreto para amplificar una señal de radio entrante?
2º hasta que punto sera efiiente?
3º existe alguna ecuacion o formula para saber el valor de los condensadores  (segun especifica, Cp, Cv, Cs )Para conseguir un rango de frecuencias para sintonizar concretos?
4ºSi el circuito es FM, puedo escuchar emisoras moduladas en AM?

Menuda bateria de preguntas estaras pensando ops: , pero esq no encuentro información clara en internet. Os lo agradezco mucho. UN SALUDO!   

Dejo adjunto el esquema.[/img]


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 4, 2009)

para hacer el amplificador de RF podes usar el CA5800, q es un amplificador lineal para banda angosta, de 1watt.
1 watt es buena potencia para transmitir onda corta.

para recibir podes usar un receptor de am o f comun, pequeño y luego amplificarlo con un TDA2003 o similar.


----------



## Jartos (Mar 4, 2009)

gracias, mirare haber. un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Con el TDA7000 no creo que sea buena idea armarte un receptor AM..! Como vives en España no creo que te sea dificil encontrar el NE602! 

Si lo encuentras me avisas..!


----------



## Jartos (Mar 5, 2009)

en principio, la intensión seria FM, siempre y cuando sea viable. De no serlo asi, decidmelo!     
No tengo mucha nocion de esto. Un saludo!


----------



## asterión (Dic 14, 2009)

Claro que es posible, aunque es probable que ya lo sepas por lo antiguo de tu post...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lo he intentado poniendo le una Bobina de 15 vueltas de un centímetro de diámetro y no hay manera siempre oscila mas allá de los 70 MHz.
No hay manera de bajarle la frecuencia de oscilación.
(La he medido con un frecuencimetro conectado al oscilador local con un condensador de 1pF entre medio)
Aun poniendo le mas vueltas se queda hay.
¿Porque?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Lo he intentado poniendo le una Bobina de 15 vueltas de un centímetro de diámetro y no hay manera siempre oscila mas allá de los 70 MHz.
> No hay manera de bajarle la frecuencia de oscilación.
> (La he medido con un frecuencimetro conectado al oscilador local con un condensador de 1pF entre medio)
> Aun poniendo le mas vueltas se queda hay.
> ¿Porque?



Para se bajar la frequencia de oscilaciõn solamiente canbiando la bobina no es suficiente , tienes que canbiar tanbien el capacitor que sintoniza la bobina osciladora y los capacitores que conpoen los  
circuitos osciladores para que la realimentaciõn necessaria para que el oscilador se mantenha operando no perca fuerça y pare de oscilar.
At.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 13, 2013)

Cuales son los capacitores que conponen los circuitos osciladores para la realimentacion:

Y que valores tendria que ponerle para sintonizar banda ciudadana (27MHz)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Cuales son los capacitores que conponen los circuitos osciladores para la realimentacion:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95626
> Y que valores tendria que ponerle para sintonizar banda ciudadana (27MHz)



Bueno en el circuito que postaste lo problema es que lo diodo varicap tipo BB105 tiene poca  capacitancia por ser proyectado a andar en tuners de UHF portanto para se bajar la frequencia de oscilaciõn usteds tiene que aumentar la bobina y canbiar el diodo varicap por otro , por exenplo tente uno BB809 , BB204 ,BB304 o mismo 2 0 3 diodos BB105 en paralelo . No se orbide de canbiar tanbien la bobina de entrada de  antena para no se perder sensibilidad.
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 13, 2013)

Por supuesto cambie la bobina de entrada.
También podría añadir un condensador de 1 o 2 pF en paralelo con el varicap ¿No?


----------



## miguelus (Jul 13, 2013)

Buenas noches 2n3055

El TDA7000 fue diseñado como un Receptor para la banda comercial de FM (88 a 108Mhz)

Aunque logres hacer que su Oscilador Local oscile en frecuencias cercanas a 27Mhz, el rendimiento será poco aceptable ya que su ancho de banda en FI es muy ancho y oirás varias estaciones de CB mezcladas ya que la canalización es de 10Khz.
En CB, la modulación en FM es "FM estrecha" y el TDA7000 fué diseñado para FM Comercial por lo que, en caso de logararas hacer que reciba la Banda de 27Mhz, el audio sería de un nivel muy bajo.
Otra cuestión es que este Receptor solo es apto para recibir señales moduladas en frecuencia y en CB es común varios tipos de modulación... AM, FM, SSB...

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pues mejor ni lo intento, pruebo mejor con un MC3361:
Ver el archivo adjunto 95599
Al cual tendría que modificar le su OSCILADOR LOCAL.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=95605&d=1373668701
Gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 14, 2013)

Buenos días lolo2n3055

El MC3362 es igualmente un CI diseñado para demodular FM estrecha.

Para demodular señales en AM puedes utilizar el TCA440 o el TDA1046, ambos son muy adecuados para recibir la "Banda Ciudadana" en AM.

Actualmente no se cómo está la legislación Española sobre la CB pero, por lo que escucho en esa Banda, únicamente se oyen señales en AM. y la mayoría son aficionados Italianos. (cosas de la propagación).

Sal U2.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mi intención es escuchar lo emitido en FM ya que tengo un vecino que se que emite en FM.
Por eso mi intención de usar un TDA7000 o un MC3361.
Pero claro me comentáis que el TDA no me servirá y del MC no se como hacerle un oscilador para esa frecuencia.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 14, 2013)

Buenas tardes lolo2n3055.

El oscilador interno está diseñado para un Cuarzo oscilando en Fundamental, los Cuarzos de 27Mhz son todos para oscilar en 3º Sobre-Tono y en este circuito oscilarían en su frecuencia Fundamental ~9Mhz.

Una opción es hacer un Oscilador de Frecuencia Variable que oscile en una frecuencia de 455Khz por debajo de la frecuencia que quieras recibir, la salida de este Oscilador la conectas en el Pin 1 del MC3362.

Otra opción es que montes el circuito que has publicado, lo puedes utilizar como una Frecuencia Intermedia de 10,7Mhz y te servirá para muchas aplicaciones futuras.

El Cuarzo de 10,245Mhz es muy común y no habrá ningún problema en encontralo, en su lugar puedes poner uno de 11,155Mhz que, igualmente es muy común aunque lo mejor es poner los dos y conmutar del uno al otro (esto es necesário si quieres construir un Receptor que cubra varias bandas).

Ahora solo tienes que construir un paso de entrada que amplifique la banda de 27Mhz, un Oscilador Local y un Mezclador, la frecuencia del Oscilador Local será de 27Mhz menos (o más) 10,7Mhz.

Por ejemplo si haces un Oscilador que cubra entre 15,3Mhz y 16,8Mhz tendrás un receptor que recibirá entre 26Mhz y 27,5Mhz.

Luego puedes utilizar esta Fi de 10,7Mhz y hacer convertidores para otras bandas p.e. para escuchar las frecuencias comprendidas entre 35Mhz y 65Mhz, en esta banda de frecuencias se pueden oir transmisiones de maniobras militares del país que tienes al otro lado del estrecho.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 14, 2013)

Miguelus es un MC3361 el cual trabaja hasta los 60MHz el que tu dices  ( MC3362) Trabaja hasta los 200MHz
Me interesa mas la opción de hacer un Oscilador de Frecuencia Variable con el cual pueda sintonizar mas o menos 27MHz .
Pe podéis pasar algún esquema para hacer dicho Oscilador.
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 14, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Por supuesto cambie la bobina de entrada.
> También podría añadir un condensador de 1 o 2 pF en paralelo con el varicap ¿No?



Bueno un capacitor de 1 o 2 pF en paralelo con el diodo varicap no te vai agregar nada , es una capacitancia mui pequeña , un valor maior 10pF o mas si pero usteds pierde rango de sintonia en el varicap asi lo mejor es canbiar el varicap por otro con mas capacitancia o agregar en paralelo 2 o 3 BB405 .Ayuste el buscador Google en imagenes y busque por "MC3361" hay muchos esquemas de receptores en la NET.En la banda ciudadana (27Mhz) es mui largamente utilizada la modulaciõn AM y SSB , pero en Inglaterra solo es permitido FM angosta (5Khz de desvio para 100% de modulaciõn), donde els creen diminuir el peña con TVI  y RFI ( interferencia molesta en otros servizios de comunicaciones de radio y TV).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 15, 2013)

Imposible de 56MHz no baja.
He hecho lo que tu dices y no baja de frecuencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Imposible de 56MHz no baja.
> He hecho lo que tu dices y no baja de frecuencia.



Bueno sinseramiente no se que se passa ,yo nunca armei nada con ese CI, pero la hoja de datos tecnicos habla que anda de 1,5Mhz hasta 110Mhz , portanto deveria funcionar mui tranquilo en 27Mhz. Quizaz el inductor es de bajo valor inductivo pero iso puede sener testeado con la aproximaciõn de un bastõn de ferrita en el eixo del inductor aumentando asi su inductancia ,o tente hacer la medicione con auxilio de una punta de osciloscopio 10:1 para que no haja excessiva carga sob el tanque oscilador y ese pare las oscilaciõnes quando chequear con  el frequencimetro.
En urtimo caso orbide de vez el TDA7000 y mire a el MC3361 o MC3357 .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 16, 2013)

FINALMENTE PUDE ESCUCHAR BANDA CIUDADANA (27MHz) 
Es un vecino que emite con 100W en FM (como para no escucharlo cerquita y con potencia)
Lo que hice fue colocar un condensador de 10pF en paralelo con el varicap eso y poner una bobina de 15 Vueltas sobre 1 cm de diametro.
Estoy pensando que sea problema del Prescaler ya que ponga el valor que ponga de condensador o bobina lo mínimo que muestra el frecuencimetro es del orden de los 50MHz.
Según su hoja de datos el mínimo es de 30MHz pero por lo observado parece que empieza a fallar el llegar a esa medida.
Y si conecto el frecuencimetro directamente no muestra medida ninguna, sera por falta de sensibilidad o que sea una frecuencia mayor a 30MHz, que es su limite.
Bueno lo que se ha sacado en claro es que hay que aumentar el valor del condensador para bajar de frecuencia.
Gracias por tu ayuda daniel lopes.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 16, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> FINALMENTE PUDE ESCUCHAR BANDA CIUDADANA (27MHz)
> Es un vecino que emite con 100W en FM (como para no escucharlo cerquita y con potencia)
> Lo que hice fue colocar un condensador de 10pF en paralelo con el varicap eso y poner una bobina de 15 Vueltas sobre 1 cm de diametro.
> Estoy pensando que sea problema del Prescaler ya que ponga el valor que ponga de condensador o bobina lo mínimo que muestra el frecuencimetro es del orden de los 50MHz.
> ...


Con 100Wattios irradiados por tu vizino usteds logra oirlo con un radio de galena jajajajajaja nin precisa romper la cabeza tentando hacer funcionar  un receptor mas elaborado para tal. Quanto a tu frequencimetro conectarlo directamiente ao tanque oscilador puede pararlo por exesso de carga asi usteds tiene que aislar con una punta atenuada de osciloscopio 10:1, pero tiene que tener cuidado para que el frequencimetro sea sensible o suficiente para poder medir con la punta atenuada. Bueno de acuerdo con usteds pode ser el frequencimetro lo responsable por todas dudas que tienes si un oscilador anda o no , pero en todo caso busque en la Internet por esquemas de booster banda ancha para tu frequencimetro o procure avaliar mejor como el se conporta con auxilio de un generador de RF calibrado y un osciloscopio con entrada de largura de banda conpatible con las medidas de avaliaciõn.
! Fuerte abrazo amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

